# It's a Jail Break, Charlie Brown!



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Another genius........

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...noopy-in-worst-attempted-jail-break-ever.html

Worst
disguise 
Eva


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO - favorite quote:

"It emerged after the pair were arrested that they had attempted to break into the wrong prison."

As if they weren't already dumb enough


----------

